# Anyone make a digital analog hygrometer replacement?



## Kidjnco23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone makes a digital hygrometer replacement for the front of my humi instead of the cheapo one that it comes with, I have a digital hygroset ii inside but also wanted to put one in the front of the humi I have this one!

Cuban Exotica Humidor Holds 150 Cigars - Dos Caballos Cigars


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, there is one on Amazon, I don't have enough post to add a link, sorry

FH-1539 S, Round Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer
copy that into Amazon


----------



## Kidjnco23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks ok was wondering if anyone has done this or knows of any better ones?


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have only seen a couple in my interweb travels. One was on an online cigar sellers website and I believe it said it was adjustable. I just can't remember which site it was, sorry.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

im interested as well, subscribed


----------



## Kidjnco23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol thought this would be stood idea instead of the crappy one that comes with it, just so you wouldn't have to open the humi to see where the rh is at!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I have the same Hydro.. its not very good at all. I have a digital inside. Other then that I love the humidor.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I have one of these...

Amazon.com: FH-1539 S, Round Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer: Home & Garden

It's OK...does fine in a salt test, but it is in the top of a tall humidor, so I'm not sure it reads really accurately. I trust my digital inside more.


----------



## Kidjnco23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea well that hygro looks alright it kinda looks a little weird!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

it sticks out a lot...butdoes fit in the hole from the old hygro


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Just leave the external hygro in, even if it's only purpose is to look pretty. Throw a Western Caliber III inside and you'll be good to go!


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

Hygroset makes a front mount digital. HygroSet® - Never wonder if your digital hygrometer is accurate!
click on 'products'.


----------

